# GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-22)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Celtics will be welcoming the boys from Gotham-South Friday, as [strike]Batman and Robin[/strike] Shaq and Dwayne Wade lead the Heat into Boston.










"Holy Playoffs Batman, the Celtics aren't **** anymore!"

The Heatians have hit a small Bump! in the road going 5-5 in their last their last ten. Those last three games were Shaqless and the Heat took just one of the three, losing to the Pistons and the Grizzlies.

Dwayne Wade has torched this season with 24.1 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 6.9 apg, 1.6 spg, and 1.1 bpg while shooting 48% from the floor. Shaq likes to Bang! in the post and has done so with the highest class, scoring 23.0 ppg and grabbing 10.6 rpg, while hitting a ridiculous 59.9% from the floor, but he hits just 46% from the line. Eddie Jones, who I'd cast as Alfred if you will, averages 12.9 ppg and 5.1 rpg, while also getting 1.11 spg and shooting 37% from beyond the arch. Damon Jones is having a solid year as the second starting guard with 11.8 ppg and 4.2 apg, while shooting 46% from the floor and 43% from three. Udonis Haslem has been terrific as a the second big man with 10.7 ppg and 9.1 rpg (3.0 offensive) while shooting 53% from the floor. Rasaul Bulter leads the bench with 6.1 ppg, but shoots 36.7% from the floor. Christian Laettner has been solid this season with 5.3 ppg and 2.7 rpg in just 15.2 mpg, while shooting an impressive 58.5% from the floor. Keyon Dooling has made a few highlights on his way to averaging 5.0 ppg, but shoots just 39.2% from the floor.










"The ball for you sir?"










"Yes chief?"










"The men in green are approaching the best in the East."










"Gosh Batman...what are we going to do?"

It should be a Crash! Bang! Boom! good time as the Heat come to Boston to take on the Celtics. If the Celtics can take this one, they'd be well on their way to clinching the Atlantic, as their magic number is down to two, and should be one if the Heat handle the 76ers tonight. For the Celtics to win this one, they'll need another 30 point effort from Paul Pierce and great play from Davis and Walker as well as hustle from the rooks. If that doesn't all come along, we could be in for a long night.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

:rofl:

they keep on getting better...

_"Holy Playoffs Batman, the Celtics aren't **** anymore!"
_


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

:rofl: 

Batman, Robin, ALFRED!

Also who's playing Batgirl?

Is Kendrick playing the Penguin?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

?????? riddle me this riddle me that ???????? heres a riddle for all on BBB.net....


I can be this, and you can be this. And, yes, we can be this. He can't be this and she can't be this. And no, they can't be this. Dogs can't be this, but cats can. And a kitten can't be this, but a puppy can. Givers can't be this, but beggars can. And humility can't be this, but greed can. Not even peace can be this, but fear can. What is "this?"

~The Riddler aka #1AWF


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

um...I can't really put a "finger" on it. Can you give me a hint?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ?????? riddle me this riddle me that ???????? heres a riddle for all on BBB.net....
> 
> 
> I can be this, and you can be this. And, yes, we can be this. He can't be this and she can't be this. And no, they can't be this. Dogs can't be this, but cats can. And a kitten can't be this, but a puppy can. Givers can't be this, but beggars can. And humility can't be this, but greed can. Not even peace can be this, but fear can. What is "this?"
> ...



It's this.


If it isn't this, it's that. lol.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



aquaitious said:


> It's this.
> 
> 
> If it isn't this, it's that. lol.




hahaha nope...keep trying...i cant think of any hints i can give without typing you the answer  ...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

I have no idea...


But I think this game will be an indication of how our playoffs go...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

was that a subliminal hint? lol. "typing"...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

wait...

does it have something to do with the keyboard?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



Premier said:


> wait...
> 
> does it have something to do with the keyboard?


Yes, a Dog can't type, but a Cat can.

While a Kitten can't and a Puppy can....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

no..type dog, then type cat

cat is typed with only your left hand, but dog is typed with both...

same with the rest.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

This game is gonna be one that I want to watch.
Just to really see where the C's stand.
I know Shaq is gonna torch us cause we don't have anyone that can stop him. The only thing I would know to throw at him is someone fronting him and see if you can have someone slide over if they throw it over the top. 

I really don't see us winning this game.
But lord I'd love for someone to prove me wrong.
Go Green..

I say.. Miami 114 Celtics 109
Assist man of the night.. D Wade

PdP


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



aquaitious said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Batman, Robin, ALFRED!
> 
> ...


Further casting, eh?










Playing the role of Two Face will be (is there someone I could pick there that isn't controversial?) Paul Pierce. Will we see the crazy good Pierce of 2000-01 and the last two games or the sulky one from the time between the Walker visits. I'm hoping the Pierce of the last two games becomes a trend.








is









"Riddle me this...riddle me that...who will play and who will be sat?"








is









"Remember when I was coordinated and could catch the ball? HA HA HA HA HA HA"










I don't know about this one really.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



Premier said:


> no..type dog, then type cat
> 
> cat is typed with only your left hand, but dog is typed with both...
> 
> same with the rest.



good job premier...200 ucash for u from my pocket


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



Premier said:


> was that a subliminal hint? lol. "typing"...



btw nice catch on my hint :biggrin: ...but im gettin the feeling u knew the answer all along hmmmmm.... u cant put a "finger" on it...u knew it didnt u?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

108-98 Miami 

Assist leader- Who the hell cares, but I'll go with Iverson


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

110-95 Miami wins.

Iverson leads the night with assists.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*

Miama 95 Celtics 93
Assists: Kidd


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 79: Celtics (43-35) at Miami (56-21*)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> u cant put a "finger" on it...u knew it didnt u?


Foreshadowing? Nope, although it's ironic that I used the "finger" cliche.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Our magic # for the Atlantic Division is *2* can we make it 1 tonight???


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Heat-103
Celtics-100
Kidd gets most assists.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think the Boston Celtics can pull this one off, but what do I know? Dwayne Wade can be contained by one of our three good perimeter defenders and Shaq isn't even close to 50%. 

Boston Celtics: 95
Miami Heat: 92

Assists: Jason Kidd


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

celtics-105
miami- 102

assists: iverson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics 109
Heat 104

Kidd with the assists.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

GGGGGG-GAME TIME.

This will be fun.

lol

Mike talking to Doc, pregame:

Mike: "You like the match up with this team."
Doc: "Yeah, except for that one position."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mike: "Shaq looks thin, but that's a relative term."

Eddie Jones hits a three for the first points of the game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce recieves the ball way behind the perimeter and casually dribbles the ball to the free-throw line as he finger rolls in for an easy two points.

Boston Celtics up one. Offensive foul on Shaq.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's hope we can get Shaq in foul trouble. lol.That would be nice.

Gary for 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wade up-fakes Tony Allen and lobs it to Shaquille O'Neal for an easy dunk.

Gary Payton hits a three-pointer.

The Celtics are by four: nine to five.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Whoa, nice lay up from Tony.

He got hit and still made it.

No foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It looks like Raef will be able to keep Shaq out of the post for some time. Antione should make himself comfortable down there then.

2nd Foul on Paul. Ricky, the 6th man, in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry I'm late guys. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is sitting on the bench with two fouls.

Raef Lafrentz for three.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Sorry I'm late guys. Did I miss anything?


Not much. Pierce picked up his second. The Celtics are playing very well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Interesting stat.

Shaq has missed 2,000 more free throws than Tommy Heinsohn has attempted in his career.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> It looks like Raef will be able to keep Shaq out of the post for some time. Antione should make himself comfortable down there then.


Shaq has said he hates playing Raef before. I imagine Shaq knows he can't leave him alone or else he'll get burned.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raef Lafrentz with another three-pointer. Shaquille O'Neal isn't a good perimeter defenders so I expect Lafrentz to get 35+ minutes.

Tony Allen with a three-pointer. We're up six.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Not much. Pierce picked up his second. The Celtics are playing very well.


I hope he's doesn't have to spend most of game on the bench. The C's will likely lose if he does.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine gets another rebound and quickly gets it to Gary Payton on the fastbreak for the easy layup. Antoine has 3/5/3.

Shaquille O'Neal with another field goal. He has eight points now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef and Walk have 7 more rebounds then the Heat team.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I hope Ricky has a big game today. I think it would do his chance at the 6th man award wonders if he have a good game against one of the best teams in the East.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow...I should've bet more money on this game. "Tony Allen hammered inside, gets to the line"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn has 3 points, 6 boards, and 3 assists already. He might get a triple double tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> I hope Ricky has a big game today. I think it would do his chance at the 6th man award wonders if he have a good game against one of the best teams in the East.


Yeah, that would help him a lot.

Antoine has about 8 rebounds now. 1 minute in the 1st quarter remaining.

Celtics up 32-21.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Wow...I should've bet more money on this game. "Tony Allen hammered inside, gets to the line"


 I put a 1000 down on the C's. :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen has been marvelous. He has seven points and has played great defense against Dwayne Wade.

Boston Celtics are *leading* by *thirteen *34-21.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW, the C's have twice has many rebounds as a team with Shaq in the middle.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I got 1,000 on the line too.

The Celtics are playing really well right now.
They're getting the ball out and running with it.
Very glad to see that.
The time Paul has got to play he looks very comfortable right now.
Tony Allen may have climbed that Rookie Wall.
Gotta love this guys.. We're all over the Heat right now. THE HEAT !!

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Alonzo Mourning has looked good for the Heat when I have seen them play. Last Sunday, I think, he had 5 blocks.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

2 min into the Q and only has only been one FG...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We have missed about 20 shots the last trip down, but somehow we kept getting the ball back.

Shaq just missed a layup over Delonte, but got fouled on the 2nd chance.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Thank god Shaq can't shoot FTs to save his life. If he could the guy might average 35 PPG.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I wonder how much longer until PP comes back in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis penetrates through a crowd of defenders and manages to initiate contact and draw a foul. He'll have two shots after the television timeout.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

PP will be back in at about the 6 minute mark id say.

Did Ricky just clap in Anderson's face ? 

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 6 players (PP, GP, TA, RD, AW, and RL) who have at least 5 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> The C's now have 6 players (PP, GP, TA, RD, AW, and RL) who have at least 5 points.


I forgot to mention that no one has more then 7 though. Pretty impressive team play, IMO.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Only two more fouls by the Heat and the C's will be in the bonus.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks goes to the line for two. He does some crossovers, explodes through the defense and throws around his body to get fouled.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> I forgot to mention that no one has more then 7 though. Pretty impressive team play, IMO.


The team is running. It's awesome, they're coming up big vs the Heat.

Tommy: "I'll tell ya what about Marcus, he's had as big as an impact on the second unit as anyone."

Wow, great D by Banks, but they give Dooling some BS call.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Celtics are up by 15, 27-42.

I LOVE BANKS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eddie Jones knocks down a wide-open three. 

Marcus Banks to the basket for two.

Lead *down *to _15_. (42-27). :rofl: "down"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP and Tawn are back in the game.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Banks just lost Jones on the crossover to the basket.
This guy is going to be something else.
These young guys show ALOT of promise.
Can you say Banner 17 ? 

:yes:

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Laettner lobs it to Shaquille O'Neal for another easy two.

Dwayne Wade forces a jumpball with Tony Allen.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn now has 9 boards!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

YES! Wade loses the ball on the offensive end and Antoine gets the rebound. 

Walker dribbles it down the court, blowing by his defender and putting a nice shot of the glass for two points. Beautiful.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are getting off. boards when ever they want. 

Ricky with the dunk!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

YES! Ricky Davis!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky Davis Baby.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh my !
This gives me chillbumps.
They're tearing the Heat up.

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're up by 15. Gary Payton leads the fastbreak, sees Ricky Davis and Antoine Walker running the floor. Ricky turns the jets on and skys to reach the lob from Payton for a magnificent alley-oop. We need a replay.

Pierce lob to Lafrentz. *UP 17.*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Heat are only 3-8 from the line. If for a team with Shaq that is bad.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef picks up his 3rd. 

He leaves for the half with 7 points and 6 boards.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Ricky has to be the 6th man of the year.
He's just amazing.
They're finally playing team ball.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis is on fire. He now has 16 points on 7-11 shooting!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq went to the bench?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Look at the rebound numbers. The Heat have 12 while C's have *27*.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk is in!!!

Blount picked up he's 3rd which is why Perk has come in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Lead is down to 11.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I love you Tawn, I really do, but you *have* to get better at shooting FTs!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: 2nd lane violation on the C's this game.

Perkins tips it into his own basket. 
:rofl:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Lead down to 8, Haslem with a tip in.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Heat with a 9-0 run to end the half.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

End of the 1st half, C's up 8.

Ricky has 16 points, Tawn with 10 boards, and the team is shooting 46% from the field.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to Ricky Davis for the AccountTemps 6th Star Award.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yay Ricky!

6th star award. He more than deserves that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*MIAMI HEAT*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>18</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Smith, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasual Butler, SF</td><td>11</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwyane Wade, G</td><td>21</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shandon Anderson, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Christian Laettner, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Udonis Haslem, PF</td><td>18</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alonzo Mourning, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaquille O'Neal, C</td><td>18</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-7</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Doleac, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*19-38*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*6-16*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*48*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gary Payton, PG</td><td>15</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Walker, F</td><td>20</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>11</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>14</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*21-47*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*31*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*55*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*44.7%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (8</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That aint right premier...the score says 40-27 in the box lol


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry...sportsline messed up. fixed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great play by Antoine, made the defender (Shaq) commit to him and gave it to Reaf on a easy dunk.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are missing everything right now. I hope they can get it together.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow...we've in a slump. Shaq with a flush off another lob. That's 18 for him. Doc calls a time out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They need to run and move the ball better, like they did in the 1st half.

The Heat are coming back.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA now has 3 fouls.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Lead is down to 2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Piere, and one. Great move to the basket as he spins by Eddie Jones. Vintage Paul!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP!!!!

Layup and 1!

Lead back up to 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq has had 4 dunks and 5 layups tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great spin move by Paul, he goes in for 2 AND 1.

I love that, now teams can't double team him with Toine, Ricky, Reaf and Payton as targets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dammit Walker. Learn to shooting ****ing FTs!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Uh oh, Wade is starting to "Heat" up. :rofl:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef picks up his 4th. :nonono:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great feed from Antoine to Pierce for two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Shaq is 19 for 22 this year vs the Celtics? WOW.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine's down. He commited an offensive foul as he runs into a Heat defender.

He's alright.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount makes a basket. 

Sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now Blount picks up his 4th.

Perk should be coming in!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, 5 fouls on Blount in like 10 minutes.

Shaq attack.

He's leveling people.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount now has 5 fouls?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Posotives: We have ten more offensive rebounds.

Negatives: Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Al Jeff with his 1st basket!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Shaq eats Jefferson, but Jefferson retakes the ball and gets it in. 

Shaq's making free throws?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a nice play by Al Jefferson getting the wide-open offensive rebound and putting it back for two points. Al is looking good out there, although I think Kendrick matches up better.

Antoine for another two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walk!

He now has 11 points and 12 boards.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Shaq is killing us right now.. What's he got 30 points ?
I say we put Marcus back in and wear some of the heat's leg's off.
Hey, It worked in the first half.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Walker makes a ridiculous circus shot and Tommy says:
"He's the master of the impossible shots, don't give him the easy one, make him take the impossible ones."


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PhearDaPierce said:


> Shaq is killing us right now.. What's he got 30 points ?
> 
> PdP


Yes.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Just got back from a dance show. Shaq with 30 already? That's crazy, and hitting the FTs. Pierce not hitting the FTs is concerning. We're going way too slow to win this one. We need some speed.

Amazing block by Davis on Wade.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis blocks Dwayne Wade's shot and Al Jefferson spins for a nice baby hook for two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great block by Ricky on wade, gets the ball up the court to Al and he softly hooks it in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Just got back from a dance show. Shaq with 30 already? That's crazy, and hitting the FTs. Pierce not hitting the FTs is concerning. We're going way too slow to win this one. We need some speed.
> 
> Amazing block by Davis on Wade.



We need Banks in.

Perk is coming in now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

End of 3, C's down 2.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

FEAR THE PIERCE !!!!!!!

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

WOW! Paul Pierce with a huge, off-balanced three-pointer to beat the buzzer. WOW.

81-79 Heat.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WHAT A SHOT BY PAUL.

Unbelievable jumper with time expiring.

Perkins 3 rebounds in 1 total minute of play time.

Do that per 48.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I got a feeling that P is gonna take this quarter over.
The 4th is his.
Id leave Banks and Jefferson in there to finish out the game.
But it won't happen.

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*MIAMI HEAT*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>31</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Smith, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasual Butler, SF</td><td>18</td><td>5-8</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwyane Wade, G</td><td>32</td><td>5-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shandon Anderson, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Christian Laettner, FC</td><td>0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Udonis Haslem, PF</td><td>29</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alonzo Mourning, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaquille O'Neal, C</td><td>26</td><td>11-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-14</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>30</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Doleac, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*29-55*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*18-30*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*81*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*52.7%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gary Payton, PG</td><td>30</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>24</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-9</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>27</td><td>7-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Walker, F</td><td>30</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-8</td><td align="right">3</td><td>13</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>18</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*30-64*</td><td>*4-13*</td><td>*15-24*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*40*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*79*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46.9%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (15)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm LOVING THIS. 

We're running.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al now with 8 points in about 7 minutes!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Give Al The Ball!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Al AGAIN, he now has 10.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I love Marcus. He looks like he is setting up the offense, but he then blows by Dooling and lays it down for Perkins who gets hammered. Perk misses the first.

We suck at free-throws.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks to Perkins. He gets fouled. 1-2.

Perk's been very good for us too.

I love the Lollypop kids.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk!!!

Off. rebound and the shooting foul Haslem. Perk makes both, C's up 2.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

85-85. Shaq still out, we need to build a lead.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis a little "long" with that pass and Jefferson can't handle it.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I say Pound the ball downlow to Al while Shaq is out.
This kid just continues to impress.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a feeling Shaq's coming in now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tied at 85. This is crunch time. We can't afford to make mistakes.

Let's win this.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk, Paul, JEFFERSON AND 1


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Omg, What A Play By Marcus.

He Lobbed It In In Trafic To Al.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

AL JEFFERSON! Banks throws up a circus shot and Jefferson dunks it like it was an alley-oop. Wow. That kid is going to be something special.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with a tough shot. We're up three.

loose ball foul on Mourning on a Dooling miss. His fifth. Perkins is shooting two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We need to make Shaq run. Should have left Banks in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

PIERCE TO JEFFERSON! 

Paul spins, drives, and a short pass to Al Jefferson for the monster dunk!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Is Shaq guarding Al?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Big Al! 

*Jefferson > Walker*


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Al F'n JEFFERSON !!!!!!!
I love I love..

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wade misses, Perk and Pierce combine for the rebound, Pierce runs with DOC SPANKING HIM FROM BEHIND, HE GIVES IT TO AL FOR THE DUNK.

94-89, CELTICS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jefferson gets hacked by Shaq and goes down.

He's alright.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep going to Al.

17 points (tied career high) all in the 2nd half.

18 points
19 points for Al.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Shaq misses both free throws.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk with D on Shaq, SHAQ LOSES THE BALL.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

:jawdrop:

Al has 19 points???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hustle play by Pierce on the potential offensive rebound. Celtics ball!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why did Al get taken out? I really wonder about Rivers sometimes.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Grab some popcorn..
I think we're getting ready to see a Truth spotting.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Hustle play by Pierce on the potential offensive rebound. Celtics ball!


ANTOINE STAY IN THERE.

FOR 2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker with the offensive rebound and putback.

13/14/8.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Shaquille O'Neal with two shots.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with the O board and put back. Shaq gets another basket. C's up 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine with another offensive rebound!

15.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaq has now taken 20 FTs...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce misses his shot, but WALKER SNEAKS IN AND STEALS THE REBOUND.

Celtics up 1, with 1 minute to go. Timeout C's.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Shaq has now taken 20 FTs...



That's because we're playing "Hack a Shaq" I like that game, but it's not working right now.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Jefferson and Kendrick AMAZING. Especially Big Al


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 18 off. rebounds tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce backs down Jones, but passes to Raef and he misses the three badly at the buzzer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

****. Heat up one. 18 left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vintage Pierce


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Paul The ****** ******* Truth Pierce.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jones with a layup, C's down 1 with 19 seconds left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP!!!!!!!!

He hits a jumper, C's up 1 with 9 seconds left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk in for Raef.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's over...

Celtics win.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins, Pierce. Yes

Paul To The Line.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Paulllll Pierceeeee!!! Go C's!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wade and Shaq miss, C's WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce misses the 2nd one on purpose.

.5 seconds left. Heat with the ball at half court.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

0.8 seconds left, PP to the line for 2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

CELTICS WIN...

That's it. We're in the finals.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Over, We Win.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce thanks God, coaches, teamates. And he's laughing. THIS IS THE TRUTH.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Wade and Shaq miss, C's WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, I got a tad excited. :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*MIAMI HEAT*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>20</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>37</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Smith, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwyane Wade, G</td><td>43</td><td>6-17</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shandon Anderson, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Christian Laettner, FC</td><td>0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasual Butler, SF</td><td>24</td><td>5-9</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Udonis Haslem, PF</td><td>38</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">3</td><td>15</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alonzo Mourning, C</td><td>15</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaquille O'Neal, C</td><td>33</td><td>12-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>10-20</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>34</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Doleac, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*35-69*</td><td>*5-12*</td><td>*24-40*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*99*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*50.7%*</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gary Payton, PG</td><td>32</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>38</td><td>7-16</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>36</td><td>7-16</td><td>1-3</td><td>7-11</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Walker, F</td><td>34</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-8</td><td align="right">5</td><td>15</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>15</td><td>8-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>21</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*38-82*</td><td>*4-16*</td><td>*21-34*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*50*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*101*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46.3%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*61.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 13 (15)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Pierce thanks God, coaches, teamates. And he's laughing. THIS IS THE TRUTH.


Wud I tell yas :yes:

The Truth will set you free.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri, remember that bet last night? The one that I get all your points if Toine shoots better than 33%?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Beautiful game right there. Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins carry us for half the fourth, then Paul takes over and wins the game for us. If Kendrick is going to be playing D like the effort he put in on Shaq, then we will be going very, very far this postseason.

Magic number is at one. 76ers tied 82-82 with a bit over three left in the fourth.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I've always wanted to say something like this:

We outrebounded the Heat by a Walker.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I've been waiting for this game for weeks. I said in a thread three weeks ago near the end of the win streak that this was the game, the measuring stick. 


3 straight wins

back to back on the road

the philly game - biggest game of the year = win

the milwaukee game - second night of back to back on the road, prime place for a pretender to let down = not led down and win

home game against best team in the league = win


great, great, great game!!!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I have to say I'm sorry.
I really didn't see us winning this game.
But damn did Paul and Toine and Ricky and Al and EVERYONE come through on this one ? .. 
I haven't jumped up and down that much in aLONG time.

Did anyone else see a Truth sighting tonight ?

No weak Celtics !!


PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

yes!!!, what a great game tonight, big al was amazing huge game for him and the Celtics pulled it out, in spite the comeback that miami made to lead it after 3. i knew the Celtics could beat this team and had a good feeling going into tonights game. now the magic number is 1 and hopefully we can settle that with a win over toronto next game. Nice shot by pierce in a clutch situation to take the lead, very vintage, and just an overall nice effort tonight, and now this is proof to all of us i think that this team has what it takes to compete with this heat team in a 7 game series in the ECF, and i think we can get there.. go celtics!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Lanteri, remember that bet last night? The one that I get all your points if Toine shoots better than 33%?


 :curse: I'm going to give you the 10 points that you were gonna give me...

....BUM. :biggrin:


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

After last night's action, we would play the Pacers if the playoffs started today. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

As of now, I like our chances against Indiana.
O'neal's out.. Artest is out. 
We have alot more depth.
I think we take Indy in 5...

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PhearDaPierce said:


> As of now, I like our chances against Indiana.
> O'neal's out.. Artest is out.
> We have alot more depth.
> I think we take Indy in 5...
> ...


O'Neill is back


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> O'Neill is back


Yeah, I saw that this morning.
And that's who we'll play in the Playoff's im sure.
Kind of scary =\ .. But the Celtics wanna beat this team.
I think we can.

PdP


----------

